# West Midlands Reptile Society



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

West Midlands Reptile Society

Some of you may have read threads regarding the reptile show being held at the Glades in Kidderminster on the 9th August this year. Now the show has been confirmed as going ahead we would like to give some more information.

The show will mark the launch of a new society, the West Midlands Reptile Society, we have decided to set this up due to local and national interest in becoming more involved in the reptile keeping hobby. The aims of the society is to provide people with activities related to the hobby (trips, meets etc), support in learning about all areas of the hobby, and for people who see their animals as more than just pets to get the most out of the hobby. 

A website will be launched within the next week, and will be full of much more information on exactly what we are doing. 

Please note that you do not have to be a member of the society to visit the show, all are welcome. Below is a link to a thread with more details on the show.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/244028-west-midlands-reptile-expo-august.html


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

How would you join the society and is there any requirements eg have to be a breeder etc??? 

sounds good


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

No requirements except a passion for reptiles.

Website is being put together as we speak, will post it on here as soon as its up and it will have an application form on there for you too fill out.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't beleive there's nothing like this down my way! 
Good luck, see you at the Expo


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> I can't beleive there's nothing like this down my way!
> Good luck, see you at the Expo


Is a shame, why not find group of like minded people and set your own one up? No need to do anything big, just meet ups, trips to zoo's etc?

Feel free to join this one though, be a newsletter and news on events including the expo.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh sounds good to me im in walsall. If you need any help with anything regarding tortoises count me in! 
I keep over 60 have done for 10 years and done many a talk on them.
See my web site in my sig


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Zak said:


> Is a shame, why not find group of like minded people and set your own one up? No need to do anything big, just meet ups, trips to zoo's etc?
> 
> Feel free to join this one though, be a newsletter and news on events including the expo.


Think i might,
i'll be up for anything big like the expo, big talk's etc 
and have a little read of the newsletter


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Sign me up


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Sign me up


ditto!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope you've already got my name down!!:whistling2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome response guys. Website be up in next few days, you fill in the form on there and will recieve newsletters and updates about the society.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

be gooood!


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

sign me up to


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I wana come play toooo


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

and me!


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

count me in to


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Can I be a part-time member??? I live in Cornwall, but used to live in Kidderminster, my family still do and I'm always visiting...


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Jaymond said:


> Can I be a part-time member??? I live in Cornwall, but used to live in Kidderminster, my family still do and I'm always visiting...


Of course you can. We dont want geography to limit members. I think perhaps a distance membership is a good idea or at least some way of including as many people as possible.


----------



## Triolag (Dec 20, 2008)

I`d like to join in as well :2thumb:


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

Count me in:2thumb:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

yay! count us in too : victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Im just going to sort out an application form for anyone who wants to join the society, ill post the link up when its done :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Application form online. 

Welcome to the West Midland Reptile Society website


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Might have a table there then woooppp


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Would be nice to see you there :2thumb:
The more breeders and people attending the better : victory:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

just wandering why it says name and number must be shown on show entry???


----------



## shortiewba (Jan 27, 2009)

Cant wait!!!!!! Finally one by me!! wooooot :2thumb:


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds good was told about this show at ravin reptiles today.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Count us in too!!!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

-matty-b- said:


> just wandering why it says name and number must be shown on show entry???


means, membership card??


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I have joined up


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

All done! Lucky you Charl! he he


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

just joined up, already got a table booked aswell. should be a good day out!


----------



## bubbles783 (Jan 6, 2009)

Signed up!


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

bubbles783 said:


> Signed up!


 
Busy at work again luce?? lol standard!!


----------



## bubbles783 (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, hard at it as always!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Fair amount of people signed up over the past few days, keep the membership details rolling in :notworthy:

http://www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org/join.html


----------



## stars+sunsets (Jan 18, 2009)

Tra la! Signed up and am spreading the word. Good luck with it all and see you in good old Kiddy in August


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

charlottej1983 said:


> means, membership card??


no, i meant it sounds as if you have to be a member to get in

doesnt really matter as iv joined just incase others are confused:2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

-matty-b- said:


> no, i meant it sounds as if you have to be a member to get in
> 
> doesnt really matter as iv joined just incase others are confused:2thumb:


Wont need to be a member too enter show but members will get emails about other events and reduced entry to these.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Breeder list updated :no1:
Few more people signed up to join the society :2thumb:


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

well iv joined ill just have to convince dad to drive me :bash:


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

I've signed up and sent all my details in via email like it says on the web site, just wondering if you got it ok?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Do membership cards come through the post?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Do membership cards come through the post?


no there emailed over to you. thats why membership is free as we dont incure costs that way!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

do we print them off? o man i dont have a printer lol


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> do we print them off? o man i dont have a printer lol


lol!!!

if u need to, you could email it to me when u get it and ill post a few copies to you


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

fraggle said:


> lol!!!
> 
> if u need to, you could email it to me when u get it and ill post a few copies to you


Thats very kind of you, thanks


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> Thats very kind of you, thanks


ill pm my email addy- let me know if u need em printed hun.


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

punky_jen said:


> do we print them off? o man i dont have a printer lol


 
You can just quote your Membership number on the door.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

[URL=http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wmrs.jpg][/URL]

Here's the banner. It's not very detailed as it's just a small banner. Hopefully has all the necessary info on it?

Any changes please tell me 

James

P.S Please link to your websites if you're a breeder attending!


----------



## grunts4me (Mar 15, 2009)

hi guys i would like to join i sent you a message like it said to on your website but i havent got a reply yet


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

My reply email took a week so be patient mate


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

grunts4me said:


> hi guys i would like to join i sent you a message like it said to on your website but i havent got a reply yet


Sorry not been quicker guys but we are all working people so only have few hours a week we can answer emails etc. I assure you that we will answer your email asap for you.

Thank you so much for banner dude.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats alright dude, If you need anymore in different sizes or like flyers/posters something give me a shout 

James


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys I have got your details im just a bit behind in adding the info and making the cards as im none-stop with another million and one jobs along the way :lol2: Ive added everyones details upto now to the database and ill be making the cards and sending them out tomorrow : victory: Keep the memberships coming :notworthy:


----------



## grunts4me (Mar 15, 2009)

thx guys im just wondering if im still allowed in to the society im only 12 lol oh and is the reptile expo members only


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

My partner and I can't wait for this! Taking her and her kids. Will be a job trying to resist coming home with a new reptile.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

grunts4me said:


> thx guys im just wondering if im still allowed in to the society im only 12 lol oh and is the reptile expo members only


Of course you can be a member! Age is no limit.

The expo is open to everyone but as your under 16 you'll have to bring someone over 16 ie parent, older brother/sister.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------

